# What do you guys think?



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

This is what my bike looks like.









And these are what I am thinking about adding.









I like the looks of them and have spoken to a few serious riders that use them, they all seem to be impressed. Any last words before I dish out the cash for these puppies? Is there enough white on the ETWN for it all to blend in? would I keep using white bar tape or invest in some black?

They weigh 350grams incase any one asks and is the same brand of bar that Rabobank use so there is some affiliation with Colnago frames...They are distributed by Shimano here in Australia and I think that Shimano USA owns them or part there of.

let me know

Stu


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

Stu
Looks good I'd stick w/ the white, 
Here's one w/ silver but the heavier Cinelli (red accents) https://www.maestro-uk.com/colnago-cristallo-etwn.asp

Thinking about the same bar


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

I'd think about a wheel change


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh wow! You're from Australia and you have the Sydney cityscape on your bike. Cool. That is Sydney right?

I think one piece bar & stem combos are perfectly suited for the modern curves of your carbon frame.

Thanks for posting this. I love seeing real pictures of the rare Colnagos.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

ETWN Stu said:


> This is what my bike looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the Cinelli Rams that came with my C50 Anniversary. I like them but........make sure you get exactly the width and reach you want because there is NO adjustments after. Also, I get through a lot of bar tape - actually ride a lot on the bare carbon now ( which is quite comfortable fortunately.) - as it doesn't stick too well to carbon. Visually these all carbon integrated things look great I think.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*Ranting Aussie reply *



charliekeri said:


> I'd think about a wheel change


The Hyperons are just mad!! I owned a set of Mavic SSC Ksyrium before like the ones posted in the link to maestro-uk and even though they were a nice wheel to ride, they have nothing on the Hyperons...its really is a case of chalk and cheese. But that’s the difference between riding clincher and tubular. So I if your referring to the linked picture, I am feeling what you are saying mate. I have also ridden the Tubular version of the SSC and....well the picture tells the final story.

Thanks for the compliment on the rare bike T shirt, it makes me proud as punch (Aussie Saying from the early 80s) to get on it after being slaving on the training bike which is about 4 pounds heavier with 07 Veloce and Vento wheels. I have not raced in a while so it also means that I have not ridden it in a while too, so I can not wait to get it out through the Gorges around Sydney…Maybe this weekend if the rain holds off (please God just for the morning).

Not sure to what the city is on the "City Lights" ETWN and I have been bugging Excelpro for ages now to find out. It would be ironic if it was Sydney but I think that there is a similarity to every western city around the world so everyone can relate or have a spot in there heart for it. If anyone knows, please don’t hold back? 

edmundjaques: The Cinelli Ram bars have a special place in cycling history. They were the first and they truly are a great looking bar.. They almost border line with being art! But as far as esthetics go, they are just too loud and I don’t want to take the lime light away from the frame. I have Ram Biddon cages and at the moment Neo Carbon bars and Graphis stem, so you thing that I would go for them, but they are just not me. I think they were designed in 2000 or 2001 and also picked up the cycling product of the year award but since then, there has been an improvement in the market and like anything automation takes effect i.e. Lighter, stiffer, more responsive....cheaper. So I would rather stick a Ram bar on the wall or on the shelf than on the bike.

Thanks for the tip about placement. At the moment I do most of my riding in the drops or on top off the bar tape because I like the feel of the road through the bars. I know that I will be comfortable on them. I need the 110-42 c to c size and have been measured up so I make the right choice now what’s left is to find to brand I want then swipe the card and win!!


----------

